# Started a new FB page for my fishy photographs



## sumer (Jul 19, 2010)

Just started this new page called Streamlined Sparkles to showcase my fishy pictures. 
Have a look and like us if you'd like to see some nice fishy pictures on your FB timeline.


Altum with anubias by sumertiwari, on Flickr


----------



## iziko (Mar 27, 2013)

Nice pic!

What is the gear you using?


----------



## khanhbnp (Oct 31, 2013)

Really nice picture


----------

